# Post a February Photo.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Since a picture is worth a thousand words how about showing what you will remember from this last month.

(Yes, I know I have posted three but we rode a lot and I am a man of many words).

Show us what you got.

BTW this would be a great time for infrequent posters to chip in.........


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Do I get credit carried forward?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Photo:










Thread on mtbr:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=271272


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Only Ride in Feb.*

My only road ride in Feb. was a pub crawl. At least I rode the fixie. I got out on the MTB some too, but that is for another forum.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Since a picture is worth a thousand words how about showing what you will remember from this last month.
> 
> (Yes, I know I have posted three but we rode a lot and I am a man of many words).
> 
> ...



this feels like an assignment....I guess I have to go home and get the camera to see what I did all month...I will get back to you tommorow.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

February 25.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Good one.*



ckelly49 said:


> February 25.


All February was like that for us.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Frozen Loch Raven Reservoir (repost)`*

Posted this over the weekend, but this was the only bike ride in Feb on which I took pictures.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

About to ride in the freezer. Brrrr.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*Feb 6th*

February was mostly mild for us out west. A few mornings down to the mid 20's, a few afternoons in the high 60's. On one of the warmer commutes home I came across this picture. I thought my bike stacked up well against it's fossil fuel burning brethren.....


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm not very good at following directions


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

*St-Lawrence River*

:thumbsup:


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Feb 27. Lake Anna VA


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Winter actually just hit this week but no riding*

So, here's pics from the nice part of February:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Liar.*



Ridgetop said:


> So, here's pics from the nice part of February:


 No way that is February. I know what those mountains look like , those must be photos from last June or July.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

We were getting pretty worried and the skiing has been the crapper. Then all the snow came all at once. And go figure, I'm going to be down in the Sacramento Valley doing a century this weekend.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> We were getting pretty worried and the skiing has been the crapper. Then all the snow came all at once. And go figure, I'm going to be down in the Sacramento Valley doing a century this weekend.


Just be careful about crossing the Donnor Pass  .................


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Very nice! What do the other ones say? 



kaotikgrl said:


> This is what it’s about every month but a Feb. night was when a group of us put a number of these and other ones up.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Blue skies in February are a rarity here in Oregon, but when they come they are memorable.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, now that's cool!


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

Rode my cross bike in the San Gabriel mountains outside LA. If this picture actually shows up, I'll post more.


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

*San Garbiel Trail*

This was part of the trail. Those in SoCal know this as the Mt Lowe fireroad. I was a little nervous with skinny tires since that is a straight 600 foot drop.


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

Just like the Baltimore-Harbor tunnel that I'm used to back here in Virginia...well almost.


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

No tolls...we'll you get what you pay for-not very smooth asphalt.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Along a MUT next to the Nantahala River Gorge in WNC at low water.










Looking up the Upper 'Nanty' Gorge(note car above) which is the final descent down from Wayah Gap during the Tour of Nanty Century. 










Oh how I love the mtns.


----------



## Shizzam (Oct 14, 2006)

Oooh, some of those photos make me jealous. Rides in the mountains, in the snow, by lakes and rivers and trees? I probably did about 1,000 miles in Feb, but just about every single one of those was inside the limits of a city with very moderate weather. I need to get away. Anyway, enough griping, here's a few of mine.


1) The building in the background is the Transamerica Pyramid, the tallest building SF. I don't know the name of the one in the foreground, but I have read that it was once purchased by Francis Ford Coppola, who attempted to bring out the sheen of the exterior by having it bathed in 500,000 gallons of horse urine.

2) This is on Mission street at about fifth. I can't think of anything to say about it.

3) Ah, the 17% grade of 17th street, I think I've probably hit 60 mph (definitely at least 55) going down it. This was right before descending it at the end of a really beautiful day, we've had pretty great weather here in Feb, which kind of makes up for last year's record setting spring rainfalls.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

undies said:


> Blue skies in February are a rarity here in Oregon, but when they come they are memorable.


Nice shot
_now where are those Telletubies_


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

some fenders would have been a good idea today....and yesterday ....and .......:mad2:


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Fence*

Looking through thr frame at a fence a few days back.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

*commute home*

The wind was blowing almost directly out of the south.

South is the way home.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Here's a work one. Last Tuesday documenting a site.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW! 

What a great and varied bunch of photos. I never expected anything like this. All of the photos bring back great memories (love riding the San Gabriels (I wonder if I could talk Miss M into doing it)) or not so great in the case of Jons headwind flags and the nasty snow or make me want to ride there or just make me really glad I run fenders.

Thanks for the eye candy everyone.

Oh; if anyone else wants to contribute feel free................


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

What a great idea. We should do this every month. A kind of best of from each of us. I'm already thinking about this month... have a few ideas too.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Shizzam said:


> 1) The building in the background is the Transamerica Pyramid, the tallest building SF. I don't know the name of the one in the foreground, but I have read that it was once purchased by Francis Ford Coppola, who attempted to bring out the sheen of the exterior by having it bathed in 500,000 gallons of horse urine.


I *love* this shot. 

Although... how does one go about collecting 500k gallons of horse urine? Are there companies that offer this service?


----------



## Shizzam (Oct 14, 2006)

undies said:


> Although... how does one go about collecting 500k gallons of horse urine? Are there companies that offer this service?



I've been wondering that same thing since I read it. I guess if you're a Hollywood bigshot you can make things happen that the rest of us can only dream about.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

you must make this a monthly thing. in addition to great pics from the regulars there is some great stuff from the lurkers


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Feb in Minnesota*

New Rim
New Rings (front and back), and Chain
Wrap in Progress
Not quite 700cc of Snow
Fun in Sun


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

undies said:


> I *love* this shot.
> 
> Although... how does one go about collecting 500k gallons of horse urine? Are there companies that offer this service?



there is actually a prescription drug that was first isolated from pregnant mare's urine... how they figured that one out is beyond me.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

March post, Feb pics
These are from the shores of lake Divonne just over the border in France
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80824&stc=1&d=1172960075
bikeben.JPG

Emma just had to wear the princess dresshttp://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80825&stc=1&d=1172960075
bikeemma.JPG

The flowers are technicaly March photos (Is it time for a March thread?  )http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=80826&stc=1&d=1172960075
flowers.JPG


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*New bike in Feb.*

Longtime lurker, first time poster here. I built up my new custom from Carl Strong. To be used mainly for my 30 mile round trip commute on bad pavement and dirt roads in rural Maine. Now sporting fenders and lights. Looking forward to adding pics from my commute in the future.

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oh that is a beauty.*



singlecross said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster here. I built up my new custom from Carl Strong. To be used mainly for my 30 mile round trip commute on bad pavement and dirt roads in rural Maine. Now sporting fenders and lights. Looking forward to adding pics from my commute in the future.
> 
> singlecross


Looking forward to a ride report.


----------

